# Opinions of sliding table saw vs. normal cabinet saw



## AustinTom (Nov 25, 2017)

I am considering replacing my 3 HP 10" cabinet saw with a 5 HP 10" sliding table saw (Grizzly MODEL G0623X) and looking for opinions. I have no experience with a sliding table saw and don't cut a lot of sheet goods, but when I do it is a PITA. I have the space and amperage for the slider but am wondering if I am giving up anything over a traditional cabinet saw with long rails and an outfeed table. BTW, I am considering replacement because my saw is 20 years old, I don't like the rip fence and I did a poor job of building the outfeed table. I could replace the fence and outfeed table but would prefer to just buy a new saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2017)

I like a saw with out feed tables myself, I set up roller stands on the infeed side and the out feed tables give support as the sheet passes past the blade. This allows me to very safely and accurately cut sheet goods. Seems like I always use the tables as an auxiliary work bench when I'm not cutting sheet goods. I really don't have a need for a slider.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 26, 2017)

I have never owned a slider, seem like they would be great for production work, but if you don't work with sheet goods much, I don't see the point in having one. My buddy has a track saw for sheet goods and swears by it....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 26, 2017)

If you have the space and are using a lot of sheet goods and building cabinets and the like, they are great. But for furniture work I doubt if you would see any benefit from it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

